# homemade honey extractor design



## DavidL (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm looking into build my own honey extractor and found this simple design on youtube by Pete's Bee Shed. What do you think of his design? Do you think it would damage the frames and/or the comb?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9fLv7ZRpKMM

My prototype design is a little different then his. The second top plate would be spring loaded to hold the frames in. 

I currently have one hive.

http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/ybSCKzJSBOA83d1jd5CN04CcoW6eBurTyrbDj7hiGNM?feat=directlink

http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/KCgJsqIiQCIpC3M28I5u64CcoW6eBurTyrbDj7hiGNM?feat=directlink

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

The design shown in the bottom pictures wont work very well. The cells on comb have a slight upward slant. The frames need to go into a radial extractor with the tops facing out.


----------



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

Looks pretty good, except your frames are turned the wrong way. The top bar needs to be to the outside. The comb cells are turned upwards slightly and this design will pull the last of the remaining honey into the bottom of the cells instead of slinging it out.


----------



## DavidL (Aug 19, 2009)

Back to the drawing board. I will redesign it and flip them around. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

As stated, flip it around. Let us know how you make out!


----------

